# SS 09.11.13 - Mahler #9



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

*Gustav Mahler (1860 - 1911)*

Symphony #9 

1. Andante comodo
2. Im Tempo eines gemächlichen Ländlers. Etwas täppisch und sehr derb
3. Rondo-Burleske: Allegro assai. Sehr trotzig
4. Adagio. Sehr langsam und noch zurückhaltend
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I went with recordings I haven't heard the last couple Saturdays, but this week I'm going to change it up and listen to a favorite:

View attachment 28071


Bruno Walter & The Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm going with Boulez and the Chicago Symphony, and not just for the excellent cover art!


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

For some reason, I thought it was Bruckner 8 this week. I see now I got my weeks confused.

I'll give the Barbirolli/Berlin Phil recording a spin tomorrow.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Like last week I take Berlin Philharmoniker & Rattle.This is a great service, eventhough a bit expensive : http://www.digitalconcerthall.com/


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'm going to have a break from Tennstedt this week and go with Betnstein & the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I have two recordings of this, I'll listen to both this week-end
Bruno Walter with Vienna Phil 1938, but to me the sound quality of the recording is a big minus
Claudio Abbado with Berlin Phil recorded in 2002.

Next spring I have tickets to see my own Vancouver Symphony Orchestra perform this piece.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I've listened to my recording of Mahler 9 this evening. It was nice to reacquaint myself with a work which I haven't listened to for a good while now. The contrast between the end of the Rondo-Burleske and the start of the finale is one of the most powerful in all music, and the finale itself is really quite beautiful and heartbreaking. Resigned acceptance of one's fate, after the anger and rage of the third movt. ending.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I've listend to the Gunther Herbig / Rundfunk SO, Saarbrucken recording on Berlin Classics.









The 9th is not a symphony I know well (other than the 1st movement), but I was happy with this recording (from 16th September 2001); it spoke out with huge climaxes and very delicate, lengthy, broad quiet sections, especially in the first and last movements - and that beautiful, gorgeous ending; final pages that really do take you to another plane. There are probably much better recordings out there, but this did it's job for me.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I listened to Bruno Walter on Saturday, after remembering how beautiful some of those melodies were, I then listened to Otto Klemperer on Sunday.

For the work itself, there's not much I can really put into words other than I really love this Symphony. All 4 movements are great and I never tire of hearing it.

I recommend both Walter & Klemperer for two different view points. Both are excellent and have been my go to recordings for a while now.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Walter's stereo recording with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra is my favorite recording of this masterpiece. I can barely listen to the 2nd movement of any other recording, with the possible exception of Klemperer's, because in this one Walter just does it perfectly.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I could read analyses of this work all day, everyday. So fascinating.

I will say, however, that I'm interested in reading more about the transition between this work and the adagio of the 10th. We can say the Ninth was resignation, acceptance, a soul that won't give up or fade away -- yet we have the 10th adagio, which is, frankly, quite horrifying. It's intimidating music, especially w/r/t how the Ninth ends.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I just finished listening to the 1938 recording of Bruno Walter, with the Vienna Philharmonic. I can't get past the fact that the sound quality is so poor compared with newer recordings post war. 

But this symphony is truly grand, I love it. Walter's final movement is about 6 minutes faster than the Abbado recording.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I am actually quite surprised of how good mine on the obscure label "Magic Talent" is, concerning the sound. But taste varies.

Walter´s is indeed one of the fastest recordings, together with Scherchen/VSO, whose Finale is slower than Walter´s, but where the 1st Movement is only 21 mins. Not liked by Tony Duggan http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mahler/mahler9.htm


----------

